# Removing Scratches from Instrument Cluster Plastic



## kes205 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi All,

I have just noticed that a number of scratches have appeared on the plastic/Perspex cover on the instrument cluster of my EVO Vi. Does anyone know what the best technique for getting rid of them or improving them. I heard of Plastx plastic polish but dont know whether this is suitable. Obviously i cant machine polish them as cant get my DA near them.

Thanks

Kerry


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

I think one thing to be wary of is removing the anti glare coating if it has one. My Honda's scratches as soon as you look at it so also interested in what products others have used.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

This stuff is awesome as we use it on military aircraft at work. It's a diminishing abrasive too.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GREYGATE-...K_Collectables_Vintage_RL&hash=item19c80d7bd9


----------



## Sander (Apr 1, 2011)

You could also try hiding the scratches.
Autobalm, for example, has incredible filling properties.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

P200MSD said:


> This stuff is awesome as we use it on military aircraft at work. It's a diminishing abrasive too.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GREYGATE-...K_Collectables_Vintage_RL&hash=item19c80d7bd9


Also interested in this got a nasty scratch on the Accords instruments cover, how is it used, how much damage can it tackle???

Thanks

Simon


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Any combo of the following products & Q-tips will get rid of the scratched anti-glare coating on instrument dials and sat nav screens.

Megs Plast-X
Megs Scratch-X
Autosol Metal Polish
Whitening Toothpaste
IPA wipedowns
Hope that helps.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

xerapol plastic polish, forget the rest:thumb:
This stuff is the business, comes with a a bit of wet n dry for the deeper marks too. I had an annoying scratch in front of the speedo(could feel the depth with my nail) which I mananaged to smooth out.
Scratchx is sh**e
Toothpaste works (a bit any way)
The only place I find it though is on that orrible auction site.


----------



## kes205 (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for all your suggestions. In the end after some research I actually used some silvo polish. It's the stuff that comes on some wadding in a tin. A few people suggested it and I already had some so thought I would try it. It worked like a dream after two passes the scratches and cloudy look had gone. I can now see my dials and it took two mins. Awesome


----------



## distracted (Oct 30, 2010)

I used Plast-X on the instrument bezel of my brother's new (used Civic) car recently and was fairly disappointed with the results. Toothpaste actually worked better which was fairly surprising.


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

-Simon- said:


> Also interested in this got a nasty scratch on the Accords instruments cover, how is it used, how much damage can it tackle???
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Simon


If you persevere, it can deal with severe hazing. I do rate it. Just put a little on the end of a MF and work in, much the same way as you would use scratchX or plastX i guess. HTH.


----------

